# Yamaha questions



## UPtrapper123 (Feb 24, 2018)

Looking for your input. Blower is for sale locally. Seems in good shape. Appears fully functional and kept up on maintenance. Parts seem scarce after I did a quick search and he wasn't sure on age? What do you think?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

It is 89 or newer. I personally like them better over the older ones due to its 4 forward speeds and top mounted chute turn. I’d like to see the augers as they suffer from the same ‘toothless illness’ like Hondas when neglected. If in good working and cosmetic condition it would be a good buy. Look at the tracks closely, small cracks are ok but deep cracks can cause breaks. They are NLA (though you can use Honda HS624/724 tracks)


----------



## UPtrapper123 (Feb 24, 2018)

Ok yeah I was thinking it was 25+ years old but really nice overall condition. I got Pic of augers. There are teeth left. I really like the the look of this machine.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

The auger serrations actually seem to be quite worn. I could be wrong, but that’s what I see... I’ve restored (partially) a few YS828 and this augers and auger housing look worn to me. They are nice looking units, I entirely agree there. Honda and Yamaha are my preferred brands of snowblowers.


----------



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

I purchased an older 8/28 4 speed unit, no light, no electric start. Who needs that anyway? Unless I buy a new Yamaha I will be keeping this machine until I croke. The machine is extremely well built.


----------



## Macplee (Feb 17, 2018)

UPtrapper, not sure if you are in the US or Canada. My only concern would be the availability of parts as you've already pointed out. They are hard to find in the U.S.. You want to make sure you can still order parts even if it's ordering from Canadian dealers. I know they don't sell parts for some of the older machines, but am not sure how old. However, many members have mentioned there are interchangeable parts with Honda blowers. Good luck.


----------

